# Any tips for using Cyclogest? Worried I'll do it wrong!



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi I had 2 embryo's transferred today and have to start using the cyclogest tomorrow twice daily. Last time I used crinone gel and although I didn't especially like them (nasty build up-tmi sorry!) I'm now thinking they might have been an awful lot easier to insert as they had an aplicator. The cyclogest doesn't and I'm worried I'll not put it in far enough   Does anyone have any tips they wouldn't mind sharing? Thanks and sorry for the embarrassing topic xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I used these, if you are using the front end then just push it up as far as you can like a tampon with no applicator.  With the back end, just push it up slowly and then the anal muscles sort of suck it in! Can't think of another word!

I laid down for 20 minutes after, but not all clinics say this.

I hope this helps.
x


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Staceysm,

Thank you for your reply. The things we do to achieve our dreams! I think I'll stick to using the 'front door'! Dh fashioned a device (oh dear god I can't even believe I'm writing this  ) using a new, but empty tampax compak aplicator   Well it worked, it wasn't in there afterwards so it must have gone somewhere! 
I laid down for about an hour as it was so early and it was my day off but on a normal day I'll only have time for a 20 min lay down.
Thanks again for your words of wisdom x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Babysparkle.. I personally prefer the back door as you don't get any of the mess like you do with front! staceysm is spot on with her insertion theory but as you DH has been busy making something then who are we to stop you.. Maybe there's a future business for him!! 

Take care hope it ll turns out good and that your dream gets full filled.

x


----------



## Andi123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I get my partner to do front door - makes him take some responsibility!!!


----------



## blundell (Jul 7, 2011)

I've been using the back door, do it in bed with knees up (if anyone reads this they will get the wrong idea!   )
I remember when I though injecting every day was going to be bad - didn't even think about having to do THIS twice a day!!

Babysparkle - am loving your DH's blue peter attitude to the problem


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Babysparkle* I am so glad you asked this question as I am so worried about doing the cyclogest  I have to do mine from next week if all goes to plan (I am stimming at the mo) I have been told by my clinic it has to be back door after EC until ET, then front door after. The things we do hey ladies  My DH has offered to insert them for me too!!  

It has been really helpful to read all your advice ladies  xxxx


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Faithope   the things we do indeed   and you can always rely on me to ask the embarrassing questions   

I have been happily using the tampon device morning and evening (I will again point out it's a new one each time   )!!! I found it worked very well for me, no mess and very little discharge although where possible I did lay down for an hour afterwards, laziness more than necessity  
Good luck with the rest of your treatment, I'm awaiting the dreaded phone call to say if it's a yay or nay for me   xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you for the good luck *Babysparkle* and to you too!! xxxx


----------

